# i HATE Finding an oil Leak



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Lady came over with a hs724 . found a good size puddle of oil. machine all wet from blowing snow. she's frantic cause another storm coming in.

I hate trying to find oil leaks. one puddle was in front and one in back. it's not hydrostatic as far I can ascertain. The oil level was just down a little. Looks like about the amount on the floor. 

In the summer I would wash it and let it dry and then run and then investigate "the usual suspects" In my experience oil leaks on a Honda are very rare. This 724 looks in very good condition and shows low hours.

Told her it's gonna take a little time. 

anyone have any good suggestions on finding this leak?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

really not much to an engine as far as leaks go. if it is not something silly like a drain plug or filler plug then likely a gasket or seal. have you tried checking the side cover bolts to make sure they are snug?


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

One thing you don't want to do, of course, is give back to her still leaking. So no quick fixes IMO. 

I would do a quick wash and wipe down, let it run then let it stand for a few hours / overnight on paper or cardboard and try and trace the culprit. 

Could you offer her a loaner in case it's not fixed by the time the storm comes?


----------



## Ariensboy (Apr 2, 2019)

I had a oil leak on a lawn mower. It was the oil pan gasket. When looking for it I thought I could tape on some paper towel around gaskets if needed to see the leaking oil on towel. I didn't need to do that as I found the leak. Just a thought?


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

A common thing on those was oil spilling out of the oil fill and running down the side of the engine when the dip-stick was removed for checking the oil level, or adding oil. Another was when draining the engine oil on those, it would spill out all over the frame and drip down and collect on the lower frame cover/shield and you would get a pool of oil there, especially when you tipped the machine and it would spill out, check that just in case.
Then the oil would "Puddle" up underneath the engine block where it mounts the the engine bed/frame, and would leak down and drip from there. 
It would drip down onto the transmission area and any undercarriage shields, then drip out onto the ground.
Sometimes you have to remove the engine from the frame to clean it all off. A little bit of oil on the frame will spread out when it gets hot from the engine and look like a major leak.


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

Crankshaft or case seals?


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

A quick Tip, Use an air hose/blow gun to dry off as thoroughly as desired. Throw a handful of baby powder around suspected areas of leaks....run engine...locate leak. EZ

GLuck Jay


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

in the shop we used to use the black light method , it's easy to use and sure dead on,
https://www.amazon.com/Tracer-Products-TP34000601-Fluorescent-Detection/dp/B000JFHNTM


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Following up on what ST1100A mentioned, I was going to say the other thing you might want to verify is when the oil was last changed. It may be a long shot, but if she, the owner, spilt oil like I did a few times when changing the oil (before I started using syringes) then that might well account for the puddling. 

Ruling out oil spillage from an oil change or maintenance tasks would help help you focus on mechanical failure suspects.


----------



## LoganH (Oct 27, 2018)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> Following up on what ST1100A mentioned, I was going to say the other thing you might want to verify is when the oil was last changed. It may be a long shot, but if she, the owner, spilt oil like I did a few times when changing the oil (before I started using syringes) then that might well account for the puddling.
> 
> Ruling out oil spillage from an oil change or maintenance tasks would help help you focus on mechanical failure suspects.


I use a drainzit and a clean 1 liter soda bottle with a Dawn dish soap top for oil changes.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

LoganH said:


> I use a drainzit and a clean 1 liter soda bottle with a Dawn dish soap top for oil changes.


I have a Drainzit now and use the syringe for filling. The other thing I like about using the syringe aside from zero spillage is that I can measure very accurately how much oil I put in. 

Funny - when I was young a lady in London I had a Honda 125cc 12hp single motorcycle, my first bike. Oil change??!!! hahahahhahaha that was for sissys. I swear that bike never had an oil change in ten years and ran like new. The oil, on the rare times I did check it, was like molasses, but it ran beautifully. Bullet proof.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> I have a Drainzit now and use the syringe for filling. The other thing I like about using the syringe aside from zero spillage is that I can measure very accurately how much oil I put in.
> 
> Funny - when I was young a lady in London I had a Honda 125cc 12hp single motorcycle, my first bike. Oil change??!!! hahahahhahaha that was for sissys. I swear that bike never had an oil change in ten years and ran like new. The oil, on the rare times I did check it, was like molasses, but it ran beautifully. Bullet proof.


That's a Honda for you. Like a TimeX, they take a licking and keep on ticking. And they kept on running!


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> I have a Drainzit now and use the syringe for filling. The other thing I like about using the syringe aside from zero spillage is that I can measure very accurately how much oil I put in.
> 
> Funny - when I was young a lady in London I had a Honda 125cc 12hp single motorcycle, my first bike. Oil change??!!! hahahahhahaha that was for sissys. I swear that bike never had an oil change in ten years and ran like new. The oil, on the rare times I did check it, was like molasses, but it ran beautifully. Bullet proof.


that's like my first car a 57 chevy belair had so much sludge in the engine that when i did pull the motor apart the form of the lower intake manifold was molded in it. still ran good just smoked a lot.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

Orangputeh, any luck finding the source of the leak? 
Maybe the valve cover gasket? Just guessing at this point


----------

